# Rec. Parm dip



## kadesma (Nov 15, 2005)

We have this with a large tray of fresh veggies..Even the little kids liket it 
1-1/2 cups sour cream
1-c. parmesan cheese, grated
1-tab. evoo
1/2-c. mayo
2-tab. lemon juice
1-Tsb. minced green onion
1/2-c. chopped water chestnuts
pesto about 4-5 tab.
1-tea. worcestershire
Mix everything together and chill til ready to serve..I make in the morning for evening use...Serve with fresh veggies, my kids love to dunk jicama in this..
Makes about 3 cups
Enjoy
kadesma


----------



## licia (Nov 15, 2005)

1/2-c. chopped water chestnutspesto about 4-5 tab

I don't understand this item. Could you explain it to me - the recipe sounds great.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 15, 2005)

licia said:
			
		

> 1/2-c. chopped water chestnutspesto about 4-5 tab
> 
> I don't understand this item. Could you explain it to me - the recipe sounds great.


Ooops, meant to seperate the two...should be 
chestnuts
pesto
Sorry licia...
I think the edit should show the way it should have read...
kadesma...fingers faster than brain tonight


----------



## licia (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks. I thought it may be something I was going to have to search the stores for.


----------

